# Monster Milano Stiletto !



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Monster Milano Stiletto !::saber::






These are actually available still, the best price is if you buy 5 of them.

[ I am in no way affiliated with the company that sells these, I just like the knife. Thanks for watching! ]


----------

